# Baptist Church,Rock Ferry,Wirral, 4-10



## kevsy21 (May 10, 2010)

The Baptist Church is located on New Chester Rd in Rock ferry, it was built in 1870.Unable to find any info about it, apart from its last use was as a Christian Centre.We came across it en-route to another explore,thought it was worth a quick look.A lot of fire damage inside and totally trashed.Visited with Georgie.


----------

